# Shippin' Out May 30-June 5: Modern Warfare 2 Map Pack 2, Alpha Protocol



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Resurgence DLC for Activision military shooter and Sega spy RPG debut highlight a week including EA's Sims 3 Ambitions, 505 Games' Backbreaker, and Ubisoft's Pure Futbol. 










Attempting to top a massive May's worth of new releases sounds like a fool's errand, but the lineup for the first week of June is nothing to shrug off. That's thanks to new Sims and Call of Duty offerings combined with the launch of three new intellectual properties.

 Nothing good ever happens in a "FunHaus."


Perhaps the biggest release is the second map pack for Activision's Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. Launching for Xbox 360, the Resurgence Map Pack ($15) is a collection of five multiplayer environments, which include three new maps and two remade Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare digs. Modern Warfare 2's first batch of downloadable content, the Stimulus Package, drew criticism for its price point, but went on to sell over 2.5 million units. PlayStation 3 and PC versions of the map pack are set to launch at a later date.

Similarly significant in terms of scale is Electronic Arts' Ambitions expansion to its PC hit The Sims 3. For the first time in a Sims game, players can control their Sim's livelihood on the job at any of the game's new professions. Ghost hunter, doctor, private investigator, and more are all possible career paths for each Sim included in Ambitions.

The first of the new intellectual properties launching this week mixes high-tech gadgetry and espionage with some time-tested role-playing-game character progression. Alpha Protocol is the first original project from Obsidian Entertainment, the studio behind some high-profile sequels like Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II The Sith Lords, Neverwinter Nights 2, and the upcoming Fallout: New Vegas.

With just a couple weeks left before the World Cup kicks off in South Africa, Ubisoft will jump into the soccer genre with a new sim-minded effort. Due out for the Xbox 360 and PS3, Pure Futbol has Liverpool FC and England midfielder Steven Gerrard on its cover and aims to emphasize the physicality of the sport.

On the American football front, 505 Games is bringing Backbreaker to market. The PS3 and Xbox 360 gridiron simulator strays from the Madden formula in that it's unlicensed (although it does include team customization tools). Backbreaker also features interactive tackles and takes advantage of developer NaturalMotion's physics-based middleware technology (as featured in Grand Theft Auto IV and Star Wars: The Force Unleashed).

For further details on the week's games, visit GameSpot's  New Releases page. The full list of downloadable games on the PlayStation Store, Xbox Live Marketplace, and Wii Shop Channel will be revealed later in the week. Release dates are based on retailer listings and are subject to change.

*MONDAY, MAY 31*
GundeadliGne--PS3--Rockin' Android
Hitogata Happa--PS3--Rockin' Android
Telegraph Sudoku & Kakuro--DS--Sanuk Games
Tropico 3: Absolute Power--PC--Kalypso
X-Scape--DS--Nintendo

*TUESDAY, JUNE 1*
Alpha Protocol--X360, PC, PS3--Sega
America's Next Top Model--Wii, DS--Crave
Backbreaker--X360, PS3--505 Game
Bass Pro Shops: The Hunt--Wii, X360--Griffin International 
Diamond Trust of London--DS--Majesco Games
Farm Frenzy Animal Country--DS--City Interactive
Mind Over Matter--DS--505 Games
Pure Futbol--PS3, X360--Ubisoft
Sega Genesis Classics--PC--Sega
Syphon Filter: Logan's Shadow--PS2--SCEA
The Sims 3 Ambitions--PC--Electronic Arts 
Wizardology--Wii, DS, PC--Codemasters

*THUSDAY, JUNE 3*
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Resurgence Map Pack--X360--Activision
thinkSMART--DS--Crave


----------

